# "Achiever" Pre-employment assessment test - anyone with experience?



## Coonsy (Dec 22, 2010)

I interviewed for a job this week, and part of their process is taking this test which I did that same evening. I really didn't like that you basically aren't allowed to pick from a range, it forced you to a black and white decision on the personality type questions. Some of the other questions I found a bit - odd - as well.

As a competitive (like, I compete in a somewhat dangerous sport, and tend to enjoy competition in general) INTJ, I'm honestly a bit worried about how this test will paint me. I found a "sample" test results online, but it was just a sample the company who owns the test uses for advertising purposes, not a "here's what we see in general."

Just wondering if anyone else has taken it, for what kind of job, and what your results came out as? They said they would share the results with me, but I don't know if/when they actually will do that (I would imagine not until after they've made hiring decisions on everyone they are interviewing regardless).


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

In my experience, it’s different per employer but it’s oftentimes a combination of personality + an IQ test of sorts. I have had to take way too many of these kinds of assessments as part of hiring processes and it always sucks. I find myself also lying in personality tests when I know that an INTJ result will not be what they’re looking for. I’d been rejected for “not fitting” what they’re looking for for a creative position—I suspect this is after my personality assessment since I nailed the other assessments prior to it. It’s a load of bullshit and I suggest you just give them what you think they’re looking for judging by their corporate values + job description if it’ll land you the job that you can do anyway regardless of your personality type.

Assessments I’ve taken as part of a hiring process: personality, IQ, reading comprehension, cognitive ability, problem-solving, cultural fit and some more. The website I hated the most was TestGorilla because you’d need to take the test in front of a cam the whole time.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

Coonsy said:


> I interviewed for a job this week, and part of their process is taking this test which I did that same evening. I really didn't like that you basically aren't allowed to pick from a range, it forced you to a black and white decision on the personality type questions. Some of the other questions I found a bit - odd - as well.
> 
> As a competitive (like, I compete in a somewhat dangerous sport, and tend to enjoy competition in general) INTJ, I'm honestly a bit worried about how this test will paint me. I found a "sample" test results online, but it was just a sample the company who owns the test uses for advertising purposes, not a "here's what we see in general."
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has taken it, for what kind of job, and what your results came out as? They said they would share the results with me, but I don't know if/when they actually will do that (I would imagine not until after they've made hiring decisions on everyone they are interviewing regardless).


This is why I have never once gotten a job in major name brand company. Since bs like this elliminates a lot of people. You essentially have to figure out what the questions are asking and try to compare to what they are looking for. Its kind of ridiculous as I was literally managing a store and training employees and was a crewleader at the goverment job I had. According to personality tests I am not qualified to work for the 99 cents store or starbucks. They usually are trying to figure out if you are agreeable and triats they deem needed to work at the company. I mean all you can do is guess though. I feel like the standards for hiring should be do you show when scheduled to work, are you punctual, are you competent, do you take initiative. Sadly that isnt how most of the coorperate world works and we wonder why nothing makes sense in this world.


----------



## GusWriter (Jun 13, 2012)

Its an assessment for how well you will fit into a job. It's actually not a bad idea to have as part of their assessment. When I was first out of school, this is quite a ways back, there was one company I interviewed with that did this type of test. I did not understand it at the time. Looking back now, I completely get it. Different personalities will, on average, lend themselves to different strengths and weaknesses. Sure many of us can easily do certain things for a while. But day in and day out for months on end . . . without the personality fit it could start to wear on a person, and they don't want to waste the training time.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

TBH this kind of thing does not offend me.

I really respected that a specific past position I was going for, had put me through many rounds of 'tests'. There is more insurance that the place takes their workforce performance seriously. Frankly a functional workplace with qualified candidates for the position, is really important to me.

I have not taken that specific test, I am sure because it was not as relevant to my prior work industry. I have had to take job assessment tests though. I score high in competitive (they do not always rank that as a bad thing). It can be a red flag, but also they know usually competitive people are bringing more progress forward as well. 

Usually with most aspects of skills, traits, and personality there is a double inch sword. I also usually score very high in interpersonal communication in the work place as well, so it usually balances out. Also with critical reasoning. As competitive or interpersonal as I may score in enterprising areas, I usually score as best suited in independent or leadership. That does not mean I cannot play with others, or like others. It means I will do better for others when removed, but making big moves/changes for the group. Those are all very useful things for an employer to know. I like flexibility, I like to work remote or slightly removed on administrative stuff, and then onsite(s) surveying and trouble shooting. SO I am very compartmentalized as far as liking to be locked away when in planning/creating etc mode, and then engaged when implementing. So clearly for example I should not have been in my last position in a fricken office only onsite (gawd what a bad place for me). Had that place properly assessed my temperament, or I'd of known what being stuck in a confined space with florescent lights felt like we could have skipped that 🤣.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

-wrong topic-


----------

